# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  (ربيع القطيف)

## ماجاني خبر

*أطلت من الشرق شمــــــسُ الربيع     تَدُقُ تــــــــــــــحايا لـــها الأجرُسِ*


*تحاكي العصور بمــــــــــــاضٍ تليد    على رغـــــــــــــــمِ ماردد المفلس*


*فلســـــــــــــــــتُ اُخيَرُ أن استشفَ    حضارةَ عهــــــــــــــــدٍ قديمٍ نُسي*


*من الشرقِ اضحت ضفاف القطيف     جســــــــــــــــراً يُمَدُ الى الأطلس*


*قطيفُ أياسمــــــــــــــــةَ المبدعين     ويا نِسمة المســــــــكِ والنرجس*


*نسيــــــــــــــمُ هواكِ يضج الوجود     ويزهو علــــــــــى شمةِ المعطس*


*ســــــــــــــلامُ عليكِ رُبى الخيرين    بغيـــــــــــــــــــــر سواكَ لم أأنس*


*عـــــــــــــروسُ الخليجِ وأنتِ كما    عــــــــــــروسٌ تُزَفُ الى المعرس*


*مـــــــــــن الباسقاتِ ترائى الربيعُ     وطــــــــل نداه علـــــــــــى الأنفس*


*بساتين أضــــــــحت رياضٌ ربت    علـــــــــى مبتغى الضاحكِ المعبس*


*رياضٌ تغنـــــــــــى لها الحندبان    وفز ابتــــــــــــــهاجاً لها الكـرفس*


*قطيـــــــفُ وأيُ هجاء الحـروف    تدلت علـــــــــــــــى شفةِ الأخرس*


*فإن رمــــــت عجزاً لبوح الكلام    بغــــــــــــــــــــير حروفك لن أنبس*


*وإن كنـــــــــــــتِ حبساً فلابد أن     يعــــــــــود الحـبيس الى المحبس*


*عشقــــــــــــت هواك وإني أعود    إليك علــــــــــــــى مخشن الملمس*


*فلست أبالــــــــــي لطول الطريق    إلى كتفـــــــــــــي الشاطئ الأملس*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عـــــــــــــروسُ الخليجِ وأنتِ كما عــــــــــــروسٌ تُزَفُ الى المعرس*


*كلمات جميله  صح السانك قايلها ..وسلمت يدينك على النقل الحلو* 

*موفق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نقل حلو

----------

